# Grumble - How to remove snapped screw from router table top?



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Building my own router table seems to be a doomed project for me. My latest problem is a broken screw 

I am working on a basic table top with direct mounting of the router. I drilled four holes through the top to screw into the holder for my Bosch 1617. After screwing in three screws I was sort of elated that I got the holes just right to match up with the holes in the router base. But the fourth one didn't seem to be positioned quite right. I needed a bit more force to get it in, and that's when it snapped. So, now I have a snapped screw in my table top screwed into the base of my router.

a) I can just use it as is and deal with it when I need to remove the router base

b) I can drill it out with an extractor, leaving a big hole in the table top. The hole could be used for a starter pin, although it's not in an ideal location.

c) any other ways that won't damage my table top and my router base?

Thanks! MM

PS: What have I learned, you ask? I guess I will drill these holes bigger from now on, so that the screw can move more or less freely in it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hI Mischa

Just let it be, you should have the room for a screw right next to the one that snap off,,just drill down from the router table top and tap it out and counter sink the hole..  it's no big deal..

======



xvimbi said:


> Building my own router table seems to be a doomed project for me. My latest problem is a broken screw
> 
> I am working on a basic table top with direct mounting of the router. I drilled four holes through the top to screw into the holder for my Bosch 1617. After screwing in three screws I was sort of elated that I got the holes just right to match up with the holes in the router base. But the fourth one didn't seem to be positioned quite right. I needed a bit more force to get it in, and that's when it snapped. So, now I have a snapped screw in my table top screwed into the base of my router.
> 
> ...


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Are you saying that you snapped off a screw that holds the router mouting plate to the table or a screw that holds the router to the mounting plate?
If you mean the screw that holds the plate to the table, just drill a new hole and insert a screw. If you mean the screw that holds the router to the plate, just remove the other 3 screws and you should be able to get the broken screw to seperate from the plate, and then you can unscrew it from the router.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Daryl, I don't think there is a plate involved here


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I would use a dremil or a small chisel or even a drill to try to whittle away the wood around the screw. Do what ever you have to do to get a vise grips on the end of the screw and remove it. Or after the wood is removed around the screw remove the other three screws and remove the router. Then carefully remove the screw from the router. Then ask us for more help. Stay calm.

Or maybe you can remove the 3 screws and then turn the router so that the broken screw unscrews from the table.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Daryl, I don't think there is a plate involved here


Indeed. I am mounting the router directly to the table top. No plate.

Bob: I'm not sure I understand.

Some more info: The screw snapped off about 2 mm from the top of the table, and it is screwed into the router base on the underside of the top. The top is a piece of 1/2" MDF glued to a piece of 3/4" MDF that has a 6" hole cut out to accommodate the router base mounted directly to the 1/2" piece. I can't remove the other three screws and simply unscrew the base from the snapped screw (rather than unscrew the screw from the base), because the 3/4" piece is in the way. Hope that helps visualize what's going on.

MM


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When other methods fail, it might be worth resorting to something like this.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe remove the 3 screws and with a crowbar (foot-presser ?) pull the router from below


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I'll give the 'crowbar approach' a try, and if it fails, I'll go the 'whittle-away & pliers route'. Thanks guys! MM


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Best bet? Get an insert plate.
You are losing valuable bit height by mounting directly to the table top.
HF has one for $20.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd that Mike, it's so easy to do it right the 1st. time.

=======



AxlMyk said:


> Best bet? Get an insert plate.
> You are losing valuable bit height by mounting directly to the table top.
> HF has one for $20.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Getting an insert plate doesn't really solve my problem, but it would allow me to use more drastic measures. Besides, I didn't want to get into a discussion about the advantages and disadvantages of plate-mounting vs. direct mounting  I might still get a plate, though, if it is the easiest option, but I consider that a last resort at this point. Thanks guys! MM


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

So? Did you whittle away at the broken screw yet?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

xvimbi said:


> Getting an insert plate doesn't really solve my problem, but it would allow me to use more drastic measures. Besides, I didn't want to get into a discussion about the advantages and disadvantages of plate-mounting vs. direct mounting  I might still get a plate, though, if it is the easiest option, but I consider that a last resort at this point. Thanks guys! MM


Hi - If you have access to some plug cutters, you may just take a plug out with a hole saw and glue a plug in. Similar to what Harry did.


----------



## idahofiregod (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you have a photo of the broken bolt? I think I may be able to help, but I'm not sure if I understand the problem completely.


----------

